# Dallas Mavericks vs Los Angeles Lakers (April 17th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (55-24) vs Los Angeles Lakers (34-45)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Stackhouse | Henderson






























Cook | George | Grant | Jones


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 118-104 Los Angeles Lakers 
Dallas Mavericks 103-108 Los Angeles Lakers 
Dallas Mavericks 95-100 Los Angeles Lakers 
1-2

Theo's key to victory
*Kobe Bryant:* He didn't play against the Kings, due to his wife's sickness. So I'm not sure if he'll play this match. But if he does play, Josh needs to put a body on him to give the All-NBA defensive team voters something to remember. Last time they played, Kobe lit us up for 40 (including 21 4th quarter points), except Josh didn't have Dampier backing him up in the paint. For us to have any chance to win, we need to shut down Mr. Bryant

Remember
If you can help the Mavericks game thread get to 220 replies, you have the chance to win and unlimited amount of uCash points. If you have *3* or more posts before the 220 mark is reached, you will then have the chance to earn *300* points per post _after_ that 200 mark. For others, you can still earn cash -- you will get 50 from myself and 50 from _Dre_ for any post after the 200 mark. 5 posts can earn you 500 points, pretty easy!

Here are the full rules​
Goo Mavs!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think this game will be pretty darn easy for the Mavs. They're well rested while the Lakers played tonight against the one and only the Kings. :biggrin:

So here go my predictions:


*Dallas Mavericks 109*
Los Angeles Lakers 91

*Dirk 28pts 13rbds*
Butler 19pts 7rbds


GO MAVS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction

*Dallas 119*
Lakers 102

*Dirk 38pts 9reb 4asts*
Terry 21pts 5reb 9asts


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 107
Lakers: 95

Dirk Nowitzki -- 27 points, 13 rebounds

Caron Butler -- 24 points


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My Prediction:
Dallas 119
-
Lakers 108


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 103
Los Angeles 93


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 112-97.
:banana:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mavericks fans, 

You can now listen to the games for FREE! From April 15-23, the NBA is offering a free preview of its Audio League Pass and Inside Ticket. For the final week of the season, listen to every remaining game of the year. 100 percent free.

Click here

Game Schedule


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dallas 108
LA Lakers 89


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Dallas 102
Lakers 89


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Dallas's burning! I think Dallas is going to win

Dallas 109
Lakers 100


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavs will win.
111-94 Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for that link rawse. I don't even know who will play in this game. Will Kobe play, will Dirk play. Dallas should win. But we should have won the other games against them as well.

Dallas 101
La Lakers 86
Final.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Even if Dirk doesn't play, Dallas should have no problem. What time does the game come on anyways?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

3:30 your time.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

104 Mavs
92 Lake Show


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Mavs 101
Lakers 92


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

118









105


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Gambino said:


> 3:30 your time.



Okay. That means it wil be on ABC, yes? Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

This will be an uninteresting game. Mavs to win

Mavericks 106
Lakers 88


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs: 108
Lakers: 94


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets get the game on I cant wait its gonna be on Like Donkey Kong with the Lakers.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is a lock for a win, Lakers just suck so bad.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice assit by Dirk he is everywhere even that block out of nowhere. Lets play some defense Mavs listen to Avery.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets get these guys down early and take it to them and play some of our bench maybe even a little DJ and P-pod and see some Devin Harris in there. I figure probley not the 4th period but I would love to see these guys get some playing time.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Vlade what a magician with the ball, nice pass to Chucky could have been a easy layup.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

man guys we better start playing cuz right now we look like a bunch of chickens with our heads cut off. Yeah Valde is so great at passing on block I hope this sint his last season. Smart wise player wasnt a Shaq but he sure was darn good for so many years.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

WOW Vlade with a drive misses and gets his offensive rebound and gets fouled. Like Hubbie said one of the most likeable players in the leauge.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey man welcome to the board thanks for returning the favor of posting on our thread like me and Theo did the other night. I wonder where everyone is ?that was pretty cool the other night.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Hey man welcome to the board thanks for returning the favor of posting on our thread like me and Theo did the other night. I wonder where everyone is ?that was pretty cool the other night.


Yeah I dont know, Theo is usally around. :whoknows:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

you guys on the Sac town board are way cooler than the Houston Board those guys are real rude. I just get on there last night and say what you think about the potential 1st round matchup then they go off on me for no reason you know man. I told the Sacramento has the best fans in the Nba. at least I think the Kings mavs and Suns,Spurs have some great fans


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> you guys on the Sac town board are wy cooler than the Houston Board those guys are real rude. I just get on there last night and say what you think about the potential 1st round matchup then they go off on me for no reason you know man. I told the Sacramento has the best fans in the Nba. at least I think the Kings mavs and Suns,Spurs have some great fans


I dont really post in Rocket fourms so I wouldn't know thier situation but Kings do have great loyal fans. We just need a bigger building.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

What like Arco or what? I notice that Arco is real similar to the MAvs old arena Reunion the way the roof is its way lower so the sounds stays traped teh Mavs New areana the AAc is real high the roof so the sound doesnt get as loud. I think they said the AAc is the 4th loudest in the Nba. And of course Arco is the 1st loudest. My grandpa said that you guys out there are trying to get a new arena built but its hard with the smaller market teams.I wish you guys all the luck in the world with the plans of building a new arena.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> What like Arco or what? I notice that Arco is real similar to the MAvs old arena Reunion the way the roof is its way lower so the sounds stays traped teh Mavs New areana the AAc is real high the roof so the sound doesnt get as loud. I think they said the AAc is the 4th loudest in the Nba. And of course Arco is the 1st loudest. My grandpa said that you guys out there are trying to get a new arena built but its hard with the smaller market teams.I wish you guys all the luck in the world with the plans of building a new arena.


Yeah Arco is a pretty small arena, but we did get the record for the loudest fans.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

mans its only us 2 guys in here feeling up the thread its probley cuz its sunday.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> mans its only us 2 guys in here feeling up the thread its probley cuz its sunday.


Not sure. Lakers are playing quite well though. Only down 2 with 5:54 left.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Its about time we broke that open Damp just posterized Chris Mihm.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good 3rd period by the Mavs we really broke it open up by 15 should be on our way to another impressive performance.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is everyone watching the mavs game lets go mavs!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Happy that the Mavs are winning. 

GO MAVS!!!

Unfortunately it looks like we won't meet in the playoffs. :sad:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dallas Mavericks 96-84 Los Angeles Lakers


4thQ with 5:50 left...


They're saying never have more than one conference finalist not make the playoffs.

This season L.A. Lakers nad Minnesota Wolves. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah man but where was Howard you allways stick your best defender on Kobe.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Anyone catch Kobe's shot from the pocket. Left handed. One of the best shots Ive see this year. :eek8:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

108-102 Dallas with 54 sec to go.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats a way Dirk to fight back Jones should be Teed up for shoving Dirk. Thats crap Dirk was just trying ot get him off.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dirk swung the elbow on Jones and then Jones kinda throw his arm near the ball. Both get Technical.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

:raised_ey


mavsmania41 said:


> Thats a way Dirk to fight back Jones should be Teed up for shoving Dirk. Thats crap Dirk was just trying ot get him off.


Well, Jones had the right to be angry Dirk swung his elbow at his chin.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh well i dont care lets just get out of there with a win this is remeinding me of that game back in 2002 mavs up by 27 in the 4th and blew it.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah the game is over now. I give props to Lakers they didn't give up when this game doesn't matter for them. :clap:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

man Kobe was a faker Dirk didnt foul Kobe man well looks like his hand was in the jar a little bit.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good game for the Lakers I dont know if its me but there is something about the Staples center that I hate the Mavs playing there its allways a ahrd place to play. They allways seem to play there very best against us.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I dont know what it is about Staples. But that is a place the Mavs do not have that good of success in. 

But i'm glad Dallas had a game like this. You won't win games by 10 plus , 20 plus or 30 plus games all the time. Sometimes you will have games such as these where the other team will have momentum and energy and you will have to fight through it. What will you do, fold, or maintain your composure. 

The Lakers were on fire right after Kobe hit that great 3 pointer with his left hand. That gave them energy and fire. But that was all KOBE. But you will have games like this and i'm glad Dallas had this type of game before the playoffs. Gets you playoff ready. I loved it anyway. LA played with alot of heart. Doesn't diminish Dallas for what they have done since he started coaching. But that was all heart, effort and toughness by the Lakers. Good game.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2142139&posted=1#post2142139 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, this game must of been early. I wasn't even awake here yet :-\


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah I dont know, Theo is usally around. :whoknows:


 :curse: I needed my beauty sleep


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> My Prediction:
> Dallas 119
> -
> Lakers 108


Congrats, you were closest!

500 points to you


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

A little too close ofr my taste(or anyone's at that) but a win is a win. I believe next up is Memphis.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Seattle fool, get it right


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Seattle fool, get it right



Shut up. We must close with Memphis, yes?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, fool


----------

